# MP40 and a 357 sig barrel



## ThunderGun (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone know if S & W makes a 357 sig barrel for the MP40?


----------



## ThunderGun (Mar 31, 2008)

*No*

Just called S&W and they said no. Bummer. Oh well have to go out and buy another gun.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

S&W told me the barrel's for the .357 sig barrel can't be used in a 40 cal. m&p full size or the .40 cal barrel can't be used in the .357sig m&p. Don't know why it won't work but S&W says no! It'll take someone a bunch sharper than me to be able to tell you why.


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

ThunderGun said:


> Just called S&W and they said no. Bummer. Oh well have to go out and buy another gun.


The place you might want to keep an eye on is Storm Lake barrels for conversion barrels.

-- 
Mike


----------

